# Partner Visa Refused



## gold71 (May 23, 2016)

We would really like some advice from anyone that has been or knows the process of dealing with the AAT, '
What are our chances of success if we use a professional agent, as we didn't use one lodging the original paperwork.
Can't believe we have to fork out more money for something that should be so straight forward.......
Peace and Happyness Tony and Ganding.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

I would strongly recommend an agent


----------



## gold71 (May 23, 2016)

*Agent*



Verystormy said:


> I would strongly recommend an agent


We used an agent and were successful with A/A tribunal and are in the final stages of getting our P/R approved, Thankyou for your help.
Tony & Ganding.


----------

